# Jimi and Perin - Humble servants of God



## Pergamum (Feb 5, 2012)

Jimi and Perin Weyato: Humble Servants of God | HeartCry: A View From the Field

A Heartcry article about two of my closest co-workers.





> “I am deeply aware that my salvation is only by the kind hand of our Lord Jesus Christ. I am a sinner who is full of transgressions and sins, yet by the mercy of God, a God of love and grace, I am saved and was bought at such an expensive price – by the very blood of Jesus Christ himself, who died and was crucified for me.I am grateful to know from the Word of God that my salvation is not gained from my own efforts but only because of His love directed towards me. Even long before I was formed, God himself prepared the way for my salvation and my escape from sin, “For God so loved the world, that He gave His only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish but have everlasting life” (John 3:16), which is why my heart has been captured by love, to serve God for life.” ----Jim Weyato’s testimony, 2010.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 17, 2012)

Pray for Jimi, I think he is a little burned out. I am looking into some educational opportunities for him to get him out of this remote area and have a break while he studies more and better equips himself.


----------

